# YouTube tip-off leads to snake criminal



## News Bot (Jun 10, 2010)

*Published On:* 10-Jun-10 08:10 PM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

SNAKE catcher fined $7500 for illegally releasing snakes after a tip-off about incriminating YouTube clips.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## townsvillepython (Jun 10, 2010)

62 charges @ 7500 = $120 a charge wow ...........that will teach him


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 11, 2010)

He must have had a cracking collection! And at $7500 ....dirt cheap! :lol:


----------



## Wildcall (Jun 11, 2010)

i Know David personally and whats written in the article is utter *******... if you want your information about it go to the source.... not made up media lies. The magistrate commended Dave for his love and care of snakes and the only thing he was guilty of was sloppy paperwork. Over the years that i have reptile Dave has been my mentor and always there when i needed him.


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 11, 2010)

7.5K sounds like a pretty hefty fine for sloppy paperwork ???


----------

